# Please Donate & Upgrade Your Membership!



## HMF

*I want to encourage those of you who ENJOY our site and find it USEFUL to **DONATE** and **UPGRADE** your membership from active member to donating or premium membership. If you want to know the differences in membership benefits, please visit THIS PAGE: *

*https://www.hobby-machinist.com/premium/*

*Donating memberships start at just $10 per year.  These memberships are in fact donations that help pay our costs, and keep our site running!*

*Thank you for your donation, God Bless You!*


----------



## Silverbullet

Like before only worse I'm not able to donate anything but my years of experience. I'm now in debt to over $16,000 to hospitals and drs. Had my lung punctured by a pain Dr and was  mistreated by a hospital and drs nearly causing my death from collapsed lung , had my wife not called for a second hospital trip to a different hospital where they drained 4 litres of blood out of my left lung . And the total time was 5in first one ten in second. It's all copays . I'm sorry I can't give money if needed drop me just say so . I've lived 63 years without most things this won't bother me any.


----------

